# Geometry in Freemasonry | Symbols and Symbolism



## My Freemasonry (Jun 18, 2017)

In this episode, we explore the significance of Geometry as it relates to Freemasonry. An old attribution, its scientific and philosophical connections hold greater resonance than its computational counterparts with paper and pen.

More Masonic Symbols, here.


In the modern rituals, geometry is said to be the basis on which the superstructure of Masonry is erected; and in the _Old Constitutions_ of the Medieval Freemasons of England the most prominent place of all the sciences is given to geometry, which is made synonymous with Masonry. Thus, in the _Regius MS_., which dates not later than the latter part of the fourteenth century, the Constitutions of Masonry are called “the Constitutions of the art of geometry according to Euclid,” the words geometry and Masonry being used indifferently throughout the document; and in the _Harleian No . 2054_ MS. it is said, “thus the craft Geometry was governed there, and that worthy Master (Euclid) gave it the name of Geometry, and it is called Masonrie in this land long after.” In another art of the same MS. it is thus defined: “The fifth science is called Geometry and it teaches a man to mete and measure of the earth and other things, which science is Masonrie.”

The Egyptians were undoubtedly one of the first nations who cultivated geometry as a science. “It was not less useful and necessary to them,” as Goguet observes (Orig. des Lois., I., iv., 4), “in the affairs of life, than agreeable to their speculatively philosophical genus.” From Egypt, which was the parent both of the sciences and the mysteries of the Pagan world, it passed over into other countries; and geometry and Operative Masonry have ever been found together, the latter carrying into execution those designs which were first traced according to the principles of the former.

Speculative Masonry is, in like manner, intimately connected with geometry. In deference to our operative ancestors, and, in fact, as a necessary result of our close connection with them, Speculative Freemasonry derives its most important symbols from this parent science. Hence it is not strange that Euclid, the most famous of geometricians, should be spoken of in all the _Old Records_ as a founder of Masonry in Egypt, and that a special legend should have been invented in honor of his memory.






 








Continue reading...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 18, 2017)

Yes, in ancient and medieval times when  a man had the knowledge to direct others to build huge structures and buildings it seemed like "sacred" knowledge to ordinary men.


----------



## LK600 (Jun 19, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Yes, in ancient and medieval times when  a man had the knowledge to direct others to build huge structures and buildings it seemed like "sacred" knowledge to ordinary men.



All knowledge is sacred.  It's one of the very few things that once received, it can not be taken from you by another.. unlike most everything lese in life.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 19, 2017)

LK600 said:


> All knowledge is sacred. It's one of the very few things that once received, it can not be taken from you by another.. unlike most everything lese in life.


Your point that once received knowledge can not be taken away reminds me of a funny story. I have held black belt rank in two disciplines for a number of years. I was once told that if you did not tow the line in the organization that bestowed the black belt ranking that they would strip you of this ranking. To me this sounded ludicrous. To me a black belt wasn't something you wear, it is something that, through training, you become! You can take a piece of colored cloth from me but how do you take knowledge out of my head?


----------



## LK600 (Jun 19, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Your point that once received knowledge can not be taken away reminds me of a funny story. I have held black belt rank in two disciplines for a number of years. I was once told that if you did not tow the line in the organization that bestowed the black belt ranking that they would strip you of this ranking. To me this sounded ludicrous. To me a black belt wasn't something you wear, it is something that, through training, you become! You can take a piece of colored cloth from me but how do you take knowledge out of my head?



Absolutely.  Due to family situations I won't get into, I was raised by my grandfather.  He lived through the depression, and hammered many things into my thick head; this was one of them for obvious reasons I guess.

 Things that can't be taken from a man.... his education, knowledge, and his honor.   In my household... honor and respect were tangible things and not something to be thrown about or mocked.  A man is responsible at minimum, for everything( and everyone) that takes place in his presence.  anyway... I miss him.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 20, 2017)

LK600 said:


> anyway... I miss him.


I miss mine everyday too.


----------

